# My Flashcard App - Learn2Leitner



## abettisworth (Feb 4, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I have a flashcard study app to share, Learn2Leitner.
Just pushed this app to 'production'/GooglePlay.

Its' unique in that there is no iPhone equivalent, so feel free to rub that into that one snobby iOS using friend of yours' face.

Built this app to integrate with Quizlet's 650+million flashcards, so it does that. Top features you ask? I'd point to the speed with which you can browse and flip cards organically(try holding your finger down and dragging in 'Browse Mode' - fastest thing on either side of the device war). Or look to, what I'm calling, the Comprehension Bar. A % dynamically generated as you score inside 'Test Mode'.

If your faced with learning some new content for virtually any reason, take a peek at Learn2Leitner. I'm taking bug reports and feature requests, just come back with anything on your mind about the app.


----------

